
Xobni (YC company) mentioned in CNNMoney|Business2.0 - brezina
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/07/01/100117059/index.htm?postversion=2007070213
======
staunch
I'm thinking this is an old article he wrote years ago and updated to meet a
deadline. heh. I actually checked the date of the article to see if it was
written in the Before Gmail Era. I have wonder if he's ever really tried using
Gmail seriously. It addresses most of his complaints pretty well.

He also says _"If you're like me"_ , but how many people are like him or a VC?
He's a journalist with a hugely popular blog. Thousands of people want to take
a bite out of him. I barely get nibbled at, like most people. I can't
personally relate to what he's saying at all.

~~~
brezina
I think you have a very good point. The vocal people that publicly complain
about email the most are also susceptible to the most overwhelming inboxes.
Most of us are in a different category. However, almost everyone feels that
email could be a lot better.

------
gibsonf1
Has anyone here looked into David Allen's "Getting Things Done" ideas?
(Mentioned in the article with a link:
<http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/07/01/100117066/index.htm>

A good friend of mine has been bugging me about how great this is for a couple
years.

~~~
ragav
I've been using GTD for the past year and its worked out very very well.

It's strange that I've always used this philosophy of "what is the next
smallest increment of code that can be written?" for development but never
applied this in other areas In startups its all the more important that you
don't let little things slip.

When I worked in largecorp where MS Outlook was the standard I found this book
amazingly useful for GTD [http://www.amazon.com/Total-Workday-Control-
Microsoft-Outloo...](http://www.amazon.com/Total-Workday-Control-Microsoft-
Outlook/dp/0974930415/ref=pd_sim_b_3_img/103-6619911-1553416)

now since my primary platform is ubuntu I'm looking into the wiki at
<http://shared.snapgrid.com/index.html>

------
brezina
Just for the record, the author, Om Malik, has not seen our software yet. He
doesn't even know what we have in store for email :)

------
plusbryan
Pretty harsh words for someone who hasn't even seen your product. Now you just
have to blow him away with how effective your cockroach killer really is!

------
mynameishere
I'd like an email client that automatically skins threads into a forum (like
this one).

That'd be easy.

